# Lucid Dreaming > DV Academy > Current Courses > Intro Class >  >  Null Void Workbook

## NullVoid

Sleep Time

weekdays: 10/11 - 6

weekends: 11 - 10

Dream Signs (DS)


-Chased by random people and people i know or who i'm familiar with.
-my girlfriend


Techniques

-WILD (still working on it)
-DILD (only happened once before)


Not too good at dream recall, can't remember dreams often but still write down the ones i do remember occasionally.

Need more info about Reality Checks(RC) what they are and how do i apply them.

----------


## Chimpertainment

Welcome Nullvoid! 

glad to have you here!

----------

